# P-erfect S-moke D-elicately 4-orged



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

My subject line is referring to the Cuban-made Partagas Serie D. No. 4 cigar. To say this cigar matured my palate would be an understatement. From the moment I opened this box of Habanos the smell alone told me to prepare for something different. The construction of this cigar is nothing less than meticulous. The bold redish/orange band with raised gold print perfectly complimented the supple light-tan wrapper of this perfectly constructed cigar. The foot… I should say paw seeing as how inhuman this stick was… smelled of rich cared for tobacco. The secure cap was easily cut with no unraveling, and lead to tasteful medium-hard pre-draw. I took my time to make sure I carefully lit the entire paw as evenly as I could before I began drawing out smoke. All I can say about the drag was that it was the essence of this cigar. This wonderful drag lead to a soft grey ash which seemed to slightly kiss the smoke and add a touch of class I had never experienced before. I was alone in my living room when this cigar took a hold of me. The flavor was wonderful. There are no words in the English dictionary to describe what I tasted, so I am going to take this moment to coin a new term… “Partagian”. I have read a myriad amount of reviews about this cigar, and only now do I understand what everyone meant by “Signature Partagas Flavor”. Unlike other sticks that can’t make up their mind as to what they want to taste like, this cigar stuck to its guns – and I’m very grateful it did. Pinoyman introduced me to the concept of blue smoke in one of his Partagas reviews, which was another aspect of cigars I didn’t fully understand until now. Even though I got clouds of rich, soft, and pillowy white smoke when I drew from this cigar… a consistent velvety blue smoke coated the wrapper when I let the cigar rest. The only thing that angered me about this cigar was the fact that it had to end… although I didn’t let it go without a fight (that’s right the toothpick came out). I let the cigar gracefully put itself out in the ashtray before I threw it out. The state of mind this cigar put me in at the end was the final curtain to the tragic end of this wonderful product of passion. I give this cigar a 4.5 out of 5 due to its lack of age, but I am sure that in a year or more it will justly earn my first 5 out of 5 rating. I only hope the BOTL I bombed with this stick enjoys it as much as I did. I would love to read your review (you know who you are).


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

More pictures.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Holy Cow....sounds like my first women (sorry if I offend any fellow LOTL) Glad you enjoyed it. There are MANY more that can bring the same "feeling" yet kick it up another notch........hence the term "slippery slope"


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I din't know you can smoke that far Amigo! How's your lips by the way?
Glad you enjot it Don. three more months for that cigar in proper environment will make a big difference!



Salud!


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

LOL! That's what was surprising, this cigars smoke never got harsh even until the end. I didn't get burned at all. And age will definetly make this cigar much better, I have them cooking at 65%.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

DonVon, you write some wonderful reviews!!! My mouth is watering!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice review. If you need my tweezers PM me.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> DonVon, you write some wonderful reviews!!! My mouth is watering!


*He's The smoking Poet!*


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *He's The smoking Poet!*


I can see why! Once I finish trying the wonderful smokes Klugs sent me, I will add these to my wishlist.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow.... how did the toothpick taste??

Hope it was cedar :r

Couldn't agree any more.... an awesome smoke and my current fav. I have a box on the way and that would probably explain my fidgeting  

Thanks for the review!


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *He's The smoking Poet!*


 :r I was given that name by the one and only Rollito I use it proudly.



Franksmith said:


> Wow.... how did the toothpick taste??
> 
> Hope it was cedar :r
> 
> ...


I didn't give the toothpick enough time to age


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> DonVon, you write some wonderful reviews!!! My mouth is watering!


Thanx for the compliment. The cigar brought it out of me


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

DonVon we seem to have very similar taste in stogies. I recently tried a few of the Padron products, anniversary, 2000, 3000 and am falling in love with them. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Jsabbi01 said:


> DonVon we seem to have very similar taste in stogies. I recently tried a few of the Padron products, anniversary, 2000, 3000 and am falling in love with them.
> 
> Happy smoking!


Great minds think alike. How'd you like the annie? Do you have a review up, I know I should use the search but I'm lazy.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

No I don't I have a review up, I try not to review until I've smoked at least 2 of something. I bought 4 anny's and gave the other 3 away in either trades or smoked them with fellow BOTL. Maybe I'll buy some more...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice review. Everyone I talk to has a buzz on with these cigars. Everyone seems to like them.They are a great cigar. 

I have smoked 4 of them and needed the tweezers every time.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Good review Von.... Glad to see another victim.... er... lover of the PSD4. They really are a great smoke, one of my personal faves.

Now you've just got to try more smokes, may I recommend the HDM Epi #2 & the SLR PC..... both are excellent smokes and come highly recommend by many here 

Oh yeah, try anything Boli..... they have an amazing flavor profile.... unlike anything else I've tried.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Good review Von.... Glad to see another victim.... er... lover of the PSD4. They really are a great smoke, one of my personal faves.
> 
> Now you've just got to try more smokes, may I recommend the HDM Epi #2 & the SLR PC..... both are excellent smokes and come highly recommend by many here
> 
> Oh yeah, try anything Boli..... they have an amazing flavor profile.... unlike anything else I've tried.


Dustin your pushing me! This hill is impossible enough to have footing on without people shoving you from behind.  I am in the process of buying another box within the next few weeks. I just have to buy a new dor' since I don't have the room (thankfully my fellow BOTLs here taught me how to make a coolerdor, you guys are genious), and I will definetly use your wisdom and that of the others here as to what I am going to purchase. This place is ten times better than any cigar magazine or community. :w


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I would only recommend *NOT* letting them rest a yr. Either smoke them within the first 6 months or let them sit 5 years. Personally, I would order another box and let them sit for 5 yrs.....that my plan, when I get the room


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

coppertop said:


> I would only recommend *NOT* letting them rest a yr. Either smoke them within the first 6 months or let them sit 5 years. Personally, I would order another box and let them sit for 5 yrs.....that my plan, when I get the room


Room is slowly becoming a problem I didn't need to worry about before  About letting them rest, knowing my self control I'll probably end up smoking them within the six months. I plan to keep atleast 2 for the long haul and maybe a couple to smoke on the boxe's one year anniversary.

BTW what happend to your cartoon ave? people were too intimidated


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

DonVon, If room is becoming a problem, send them over here. I heard PSD4's age faster in a low pressure enviroment, so be sure to air mail them, the plane ride should age them nicely.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

DonVon said:


> BTW what happend to your cartoon ave? people were too intimidated


I still have it, but I decided to go back to my original....and I think it was giving off the impression that I was a mean, grouchy mofo........or maybe it's the way I post LOL


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

What if its both??????


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> What if its both??????


 :fu  :bx


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

who coppertop? no...


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Jeez Don, it's just a Cigar for Pete's Sake!...Now you've got me Eyein those damn things. Gonna have to get some now! Great review Don!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thurm15 said:


> ...Now you've got me Eyein those damn things.


Another one bites the dust! :r


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Jeez Don, it's just a Cigar for Pete's Sake!...Now you've got me Eyein those damn things. Gonna have to get some now! Great review Don!


LMAO!, Frank is right on the money! I'll make sure to watch out so you don't crash on me when I hit the bottom of that hill :r .

BTW I like the new ave Frank! You're looking gangster. :w


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

My humi is starting to smell wonderful. :w I can tell these smokes are going to be monsters when they age a little bit. The scent has evolved from a manuriey fresh harvest scent, to a deeper woody developing scent. I think as soon as the aroma dies down a bit it will be a much better smoke. With youth came some(very little) burn control issues and the cigar didn't last very long:/ (maybe because I couldn't set it down). I think age is going to be the X factor with this stick, I'll be patient and smoke the awesome bombs I recieved from the kickass BOTLs here while I wait for them to cook.


----------

